# Slumgullion or American Chop Suey Recipe



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2006)

*American Chop Suey*


1 Lb Ground Beef
1 Ea Onion
1 Ea Green Pepper
2 Cl Garlic
3 Tb Tomato Paste
28 Oz Canned Tomato
1/2 Lb Elbow Macaroni


Brown the beef in a sauté pan over medium high heat. Remove it from the pan. Pour off all but two tablespoons of fat.

Sauté the onion, pepper and garlic in the remaining fat until softened.

Add the paste and sauté for an additional 3 minutes.

Add the tomato and the meat to the sautéed vegetables. Simmer for 15-20 minutes. 

Prepare the pasta according to package directions.

When the pasta is cooked, drain off the water and mix the pasta with the vegetable and meat mixture. Cook together for 2-3 minutes to allow the flavor of the sauce to cook into the pasta.

Serve with grated cheese.


**


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2006)

Yum. Thanks Andy.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2006)

_My gosh,_
_my mom use to make this for my dad years ago..Thanks for the memory _
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2006)

Andy - YUM - we had this quite a bit growing up.  If you take the tomatoes and change to a can of Rotel, use cooked white rice instead of noodles, add a little cumin and chili powder it makes a great Spanish rice.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice recipe Andy.  Reminds me of spaghetti Bolognese.


----------

